# Removing Shifter Knob



## CruzeTOwn (Nov 17, 2017)

Figured out:
1. Pry up on the chrome trim near shift boot bottom (where it reads P R N D L).
2. Squeeze plastic lock near top of shift boot then slide the top of the shift boot down.
3. Pry downward on chrome trim surrounding the safety shift button on the shift knob.
4. Pry shift knob U-clip near the bottom of the shift knob towards front of car.
5. Slide upwards on shift knob.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

CruzeTOwn said:


> Figured out:
> 1. Pry up on the chrome trim near shift boot bottom (where it reads P R N D L).
> 2. Squeeze plastic lock near top of shift boot then slide the top of the shift boot down.
> 3. Pry downward on chrome trim surrounding the safety shift button on the shift knob.
> ...



Thanks for sharing this.

I removed my console recently and managed to work the console out around the shifter but what a pain.

I got as far as pulling the boot down then gave up.


----------



## Bahb Ross (Jul 28, 2018)

This was something that I wanted to address as well. The shift knob is one of the go-to's for modification when I first get a car. I would like to do a custom knob for the cruze (2018) but having the same issues with attempting to disassemble. I have the 6-speed manual option and have had no luck so far. I don't really want to start prying and damage parts. Has anyone been able to figure it out?


----------

